# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > برنامه ریزی کنکوریها >  نیم سال دوم اغازی  مهم تر

## maryam13

دوستان سلام
نیم سال دوم اغازی مهم تره چون شناخت خوبی از خودتون دارید نقاط ضعف و قوت خودتون رو دیگه میدونید 
الان داوطلبا چن دسته هستن بعضی ها که خوب خوندن و تو ازمونای ازمایشی نتایجشون هم خوب بوده با همون روش خودشون و برنامه ازمون و... برن جلو ونتیجه هم میگیرن
یه دسته دیگه هستن که از برنامه ازمون جا شدن بخاطر ضعف و نرسیدن به برنامه  و کم کاری و سایر مشکلات که ممکنه برای هر کسی پیش بیاد 
دسته دوم الان دیگه زمان خیلی مهمه  براشون چون وقتی برای ازدست دادن ندارن  و باید روش های غلط مطالعه خودشون رو اصلاح کنن 

بریم سراغ دروس عمومی 
درس زبان انگلیسی گرامر 4سوال+لغت 8سوال+کلوز 5سوال +درک مطلب 8سوال
درس زبان درسیه که با یه هفته و 1ماه و... گه ضعیف هستین نمیشه خوب خوندش 
پس این درس رو هر روز تو برنامتون بزارین 
گرامر درسنامه های مبتکران یا هر کتاب تستی که دارین بخونین +حل کردن تست ها
لغت هم روزی 15تا تست تو برنامتون بزارید و لغاتی که معنیشون رو نمیدونید علامت بزنید و روز بعد قبل حل کردن تست جدید اونا رو مرور کنید 
درک مطلب هم کتاب پت ومتن خیلی سبز هم خوبه یا اگه خیلی مشکل دارین فیلم های درک مطلب وکلوز اناری هم خوب هستن و راه کار های حل متن کلوز رو خوب میگه 
برای درک مطلب اول بیاید خط اول هر پارگراف رو بخونید و معنی کنید دقت کنید خط اول فقط نه کل متن و پاراگراف بعد این کار برید تو سوالات ببینید چه سوالاتی پرسیده کلمات کلیدی سوالات رو خط بکشید
6نوع سوال درک مطلب داریم 1-موضوع یا عنوان اصلی متن2-پیدا کردن مرجع ضمیر3-معنی واژه4-جست وجوی جزئیات متن5استنباط کردن 6منظور نویسنده
موضوع کلی متن رو گزینه ای بزنید که نه زیاد کلی باشه نه زیاد جزعی مرجع ضمیر رو هم جایگذاری کنید هم چنین معنی وازه
این سه تا سوال سوالای راحت تری هستن 3تا سوال دیگه هم باید کلمات کلیدی رو برید دنبالش تو پاراگراف ها که معمولا ترتیب سوالات براساس ترتیب پاراگراف ها هستش و اون جمله رو کامل بخونید

1دوستان بقیه مطالب ودرس ها رو سعی میکنم بذارم  شما هم میتونید اگه روش خاصی دارید برای هردرس بگید 
2دوستان مخالف هم بیاین زیر این پست خودتون رو جر بدید

----------


## maryam13

*Miss.Sad@
DOCTORSARA79@

Mr.Green@

matrooke@

Alireza.arvin@

amir.hzF@

Curer@
سایر دوستانی که یادم رفت تگ کنم به بزرگی خودشون ببخشن ....*

----------


## maryam13

دوستان خواهشا اگه روش خاصی برای مطالعه دروس ایتفاده کردید و نتیجه گرفتید بگید

----------


## Miss.Sad

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط maryam13


دوستان خواهشا اگه روش خاصی برای مطالعه دروس ایتفاده کردید و نتیجه گرفتید بگید



دارم میتایپم ولی مال من طولانی میشه برای همه ی درسا هر چی که میدونم رو میگم_

----------


## DOCTOR SARA79

> دوستان خواهشا اگه روش خاصی برای مطالعه دروس ایتفاده کردید و نتیجه گرفتید بگید


خیلی خیلی خیلی ممنون شما کمک زیادی به  اعضای انجمن میکنید ازتون تشکر فراوان میکنم  :Yahoo (90): 
منم اگه چیزی به ذهنم رسید حتما میگم.

----------


## Miss.Sad

_سلام

برای درس زبان به عنوان کسی که همیشه 100 بودم  :
دایره لغاتتون رو هر چقدر میتونید افزایش بدید ؛ واژگان سطر به سطر لقمه ی مهر و ماه خیلی خوبه حتما ازش استفاده کنید 
هر روز حداقل 5 صفحه از لقمه رو بخونید و مرور کنید 45 مین بیشتر وقت نمیگیره و از هر کتاب تستی که دارین 10 تا تست لغت روزانه کار کنین کافیه به این صورت که کلمه به کلمه ی روی سوال و گزینه هارو معنی میکنید و معنی هر کلمه رو بالاش مینویسید اگه یک هفته این کارو کنید قول میدم از منفی میرسید به بالای 50 خیلی راحت ، بعد که دیگه دستتون اومد کم کم بدون معنی کردن بصورت ذهنی به سوالا جواب میدین
برای کلوز تست هم معنی لغات به کارتون میاد بیشتر که اینم باز با تمرین حل میشه 
برای گرامرش از مبتکران استفاده کنید اگه ازش راضی نبودین پکیج جمع بندی زبان استاد محمودی از موسسه حرف آخر رو پیشنهاد میکنم (قصد تبلیغ ندارم چون نتیجه دیدم میگم واقعا خوبه )
حتی آقای براتی هم از پکیج استاد محمودی استفاده کردن 
برای درک مطلب هم حتما اول روی سوالات رو بخونید تا بدونید سوالات درمورد چی هستن بعد برید سریع متنو بخونید هر جا کلمات کلیدی رو که تو روی سوالات بوده مکث کنید و دوباره بخونید نیازی به ترجمه نیس 
برای اینکه دستتون بیاد باید هفته ای حداقل دو متن درک مطلب کارکنین از کتاب تست هاتون فرقی نداره چه کتابی یا حتی سوالات کنکور هم میشه 
خلاصه میگم برای درس زبان هرچقد لغت بیشتر کار کنین درصدتون خودبخود بالا میره من خودم یادم نمیاد زیاد برا زبان متن کار کرده باشم ولی تا دلتون بخواد لغت خوندم 

***

برای درس عربی که دومین نقطه قوت بنده هس :
برای ترجمه ، لغات پشت هر دو کتاب عربی دو و سه رو کامل میخونین ، برای لغاتش همونا کافیه
بعد میرید سراغ فعلها قشنگ یاد میگیرید که مثلا کان بر سر فعل مضارع بیاد فعل خروجی بصورت ماضی استمراری معنی میشه ، یا مثلا لَن تو اول فعل مضارع بیاد معنی فعل بصورت آینده ی منفی خواهد بود و ...
برای تستاش اگه این دو تا رو کار کنین که دو سه جلسه بیشتر وقتتون رو نمیگیره ، خیلی راحت با روش حذف گزینه 32 درصد عربی رو از آنِ خودتون میکنید 
برای قواعدش کتاب گاج کامل رو پیشنهاد میدم قواعد رو باید از پایه کامل کار کنین اصلا کاری به زمان باقی مونده ندارم میشه رسوند نگران تایم نباشید 
تو گاج کامل خودش بصورت خلاصه همه چیو از پایه نوشته بعد درس به درس که جلو رفتین نکات ریز رو کامل یاد بگیرید من خودم بدون تست عربی رو زیر 60 نمیزنم و اکثر اوقات 80 زدم
اگه با یه برنامه خاصی جلو میرید مثل کانون که کاری ندارم به برنامتون ولی اگه با موسسه ای پیش نمیرید بعد ترجمه پیشنهاد میکنم رو منصوبات وقت بذارید تا حول و حوش 60 و خورده ای درصدتون برای عربی کنکور تثبیت بشه بعد برید سراغ سایر مطالب و درک مطلب و اینا
برای درک مطلب هم زیاد کار کنین از تستاتون 
بهتون قول میدم مرور روزانه ی قواعد خودبخود درصدتون رو میکشه بالا نیازی به تست زیاد نیس چون عربی درسی نیس بشه مثلا سوالا رو از یه حدی بیشتر پیچوند 
تاکید میکنم تو عربی و زبان اگه یاد بگیرید چجور خوندنو نیازی به تست زیاد کار کردن نیس میتونید وقتشونو بدین به درسای دیگه که مهم ترن

***
برای دین و زندگی :
نیازی به حفظ کامل آیات نیس 
سعی کنید آیات رو با روش کد گذاری تو حافظتون نگه دارین این خیلی بهتر از حفظ کردنه ، هم تایم کمی میگیره هم بازدهی بیشتری داره
متن رو هم به هیچ وجه حفظ نکنید بعضی دروس مخصوصا تو سال سوم خیلی فرارن بخاطر همین تو متن کتاب هم خواستین جایی رو حفظ کنین باز با روش کد گذاری یاد بگیرید  
برای کسب درصد بالا تو دین و زندگی ، متن رو به آیات ربط بدین نه اینکه آیات رو به متن ربط بدین 
ینی تمرکزتون باید رو آیات باشه بعد نکاتی که تو متن هست رو به آیات اضافه کنید 
برای تست هاشم بیشتر تستهای کنکور رو پیشنهاد میدم تا تالیفی 
اگه برای کد گذاری آیات هم مشکل داشتین با مثال میگم چجوریه
مثلا ما تو درس پنج سال پیش درمورد اختیار صحبت میکنیم ، فرض کنیم چن تا آیه دادن تو روی سوال از ما پرسیدن کدوم آیه درمورد بحث اختیار هس 
تو آیه ی 3 سوره ی انسان داریم که خداوند فرمودن : اِمّا شاکِرًا وَ اِمّا کَفورًا ، اگه ترجمه کنید خیلی راحت میفهمید مفهوم این آیه درمورد اختیار هس که میگه یا سپاسگزار خواهد بود یا ناسپاس گزار، این دیگه کاملا داره به وجود اختیار در انسان اشاره میکنه و تو سوالاتی که درمورد بحث اختیار هس صد  در صد این گزینه رو میبینید 
و سایر آیات رو هم بجای حفظ کردن اینجوری یاد بگیرید این بهتره  
بعد اینکه یه توصیه بکنم تو سوالا خیلی دقت کنید به روی سوال ، تو بعضی درسا ما هم آیه داریم درمورد یه بحثی هم حدیث داریم ممکنه جفتش رو تو گزینه ها ببینید اون موقع باید دنبال گزینه ای بگردین که طراح خواسته آیه یا حدیث ، پس دقت کنید که تو تله طراح نیفتین (البته میدونم همشو میدونید )

***

برای ادبیات بنظرم ساعت مطالعتون رو تقسیم کنین و موضوعی کار کنین 
روزی نیم ساعت برای لغاتش 
نیم ساعت برای تاریخ ادبیاتش
و نیم ساعت برای تست قرابت و آرایه 
لغات که منابع زیادی هس من خودم سطر به سطر گاج رو کار کردم کامل خیلیییییییییی زیاده ولی ترجیحم این بود دیگه کامل باشه 
برای تاریخ ادبیات کتاب رو بخونید در کنارش لقمه ی مهر و ماه هم بخونید کامل تر بشه تو قسمت اعلام همشو کامل ننوشته فقط به کتاب اکتفا نکنید و سایر کتابایی که دارید و ازشون نتیجه گرفتین
برای املای کلمات در اولویت به املای کلمات هم آوا دقت داشته باشین اینو هم نیازی به تست کار کردن نیس در حین لغت خوندن هم میشه یاد گرف ( من اینجوری یاد گرفتم دیگه نمیدونم برا بقیه هم کفایت بکنه یا نه )
برای آرایه و قرابت تست زیاد کار کنین 
من خودم تو تست آرایه اول نگا میکنم ببینم تو روی سوال آرایه های راحتی مثل تلمیح و تضاد وجناس و اسلوب معادله هس یا نه بعد میرم سراغ تشبیه و ایهام و مجاز که خیلی وقتا با همون اولیا گزینه به راحتی پیدا میشه
برای قرابت هم خیلی زیاد تست کار کنین من خودم خیلی قرابتم ضعیف بود تست که کار کردم بعد تحلیل تستا دیدم چقد راحت میشه جواب داد به سوالاش اگه یه ذره تو مفهوم ریز بشی 

و حرف کلی هم که میخوام بگم اینه تستای عمومی رو از اول زماندار حل کنین زمان تو عمومیا خیلی مهمه اگه یه دیقه غافل بشین کلشو از دست میدین 
این از توضیح عمومیا ؛ امیدوارم هرچند ناچیز به دردتون بخوره

اگه مفید بود بگید اختصاصی رو هم بذارم ^_^

* الان فک میکنید مثلا رتبه ی 1 کنکور فلان سال بودم 
 نه والا یک عدد پشت کنکوریم با تجربه های زیاد ولی متاسفانه بخاطر استرسی بودنم تو دو کنکور اخیر تایم کم اوردم و عملا سوادم به فنـــا رفت  *_

----------


## n3gin2000

سلااااااااااااام برهمه ومخصوصااستارترعزیز
مرسی که قابل دونستیدماکوچیک همتون هستیم :Yahoo (8):  :Yahoo (8):  :Yahoo (8):  :Yahoo (8):  :Yahoo (8):  :Y (766): 
راستش بنظرمن درسهای اختصاصی مثل ریاضی وفیزیک ومسال شیمی بیشترتست زنی میخواهدوشناسایی تیپ های مختلف تستهابطوری که شمایه سوال رومبیبینیدخیلی سریع دست بکاربشیدبرای جواب دادن ...
مفاهیم شیمی هم که یه مشابهتی بازیست داره اینه که بیشتربخونید
اماتوصیه اصلیم درموردزیست اینه :Yahoo (1): 
درموردزیست شمابایداول کتاب درسیتون روواقعاحفظ کرده باشیدازبس خونده باشیدومرورکرده باشید
حفظ کردن کتاب اولین قدمه بعدش نکات وتصاویرکتاب درسی میادوسط که بایدبایه درسنامه خوب(تبلیغ نباشه ولی(بنظرمن:فاگوزیست دوم(کتاب دوم که بیشترین شکلهای نامفهوم رودارهوانصافافاگوهم عالی تحلیل کردهیاتدریس دکترمهدی آرامفر)شکلهاروتحلیل کنید
البته بگمابچه هااین قسمت خرج کردن واسه بچه مایه دارهاست اتفاقاارزش نکته ای که خودتون بدست میاریدهزاربرابراین نکاته چون ذهن خودتون عملادرگیره
بعدش حل تسته که تواین مرحله شمابایدمتن کتاب درسی روبعنوان درسنامه باپاسخ های تشریحی وگزینه های تست مطابقت بدیدواینطوری قدرت تحلیل
خودتون روبالاببریدتحلیل تست خیلی مهمه
مارک کردن نکات مهم وتستهای مهم+کدنویسی(بهتروکاملتروگو یاتروکم وقتگیرترازخلاصه نویسیه)انجام بدید
بعدش هم مرورکتاب درسی بینهایت مهمه
یه چیزی هم هست شمااگه یه کتاب مشخص روباجون ودل بخونیدبه100هم امیدهست
مارک کردن تستهای مهم+کتاب درسی+تحلیل تست یادتون نره

----------


## maryam13

> سلااااااااااااام برهمه ومخصوصااستارترعزیز
> مرسی که قابل دونستیدماکوچیک همتون هستیم
> راستش بنظرمن درسهای اختصاصی مثل ریاضی وفیزیک ومسال شیمی بیشترتست زنی میخواهدوشناسایی تیپ های مختلف تستهابطوری که شمایه سوال رومبیبینیدخیلی سریع دست بکاربشیدبرای جواب دادن ...
> مفاهیم شیمی هم که یه مشابهتی بازیست داره اینه که بیشتربخونید
> اماتوصیه اصلیم درموردزیست اینه
> درموردزیست شمابایداول کتاب درسیتون روواقعاحفظ کرده باشیدازبس خونده باشیدومرورکرده باشید
> حفظ کردن کتاب اولین قدمه بعدش نکات وتصاویرکتاب درسی میادوسط که بایدبایه درسنامه خوب(تبلیغ نباشه ولی(بنظرمن:فاگوزیست دوم(کتاب دوم که بیشترین شکلهای نامفهوم رودارهوانصافافاگوهم عالی تحلیل کردهیاتدریس دکترمهدی آرامفر)شکلهاروتحلیل کنید
> البته بگمابچه هااین قسمت خرج کردن واسه بچه مایه دارهاست اتفاقاارزش نکته ای که خودتون بدست میاریدهزاربرابراین نکاته چون ذهن خودتون عملادرگیره
> بعدش حل تسته که تواین مرحله شمابایدمتن کتاب درسی روبعنوان درسنامه باپاسخ های تشریحی وگزینه های تست مطابقت بدیدواینطوری قدرت تحلیل
> ...


 ممنون-از چه کتابی تست میزنی؟

----------


## n3gin2000

> ممنون-از چه کتابی تست میزنی؟


خواهش وظیفست :Yahoo (8): برای زیست البته یه مدته اصلانمیخونمش بیشتراز3ماه :Yahoo (68): ولی نقره ای گاج+آی کیو+تانک تست تخته سیاه :Yahoo (8):  :Yahoo (83):

----------


## maryam13

> خواهش وظیفستبرای زیست البته یه مدته اصلانمیخونمش بیشتراز3ماهولی نقره ای گاج+آی کیو+تانک تست تخته سیاه


شما ثابت شده ای بدون خوندن هم بالا میزنی خوبه جالبه همه میگن الگو و...

----------


## n3gin2000

> شما ثابت شده ای بدون خوندن هم بالا میزنی خوبه جالبه همه میگن الگو و...


عزیزدلی نظرلطفته مریم گلی :Yahoo (8):  :Yahoo (8):  :Yahoo (8):  :Yahoo (8):  :Y (766): 
آره الگورویگن ولی من بیشتربخاطرساختاردرسنامه ای که داره دوستش ندارم :Y (602):

----------


## Mysterious

> عزیزدلی نظرلطفته مریم گلی
> آره الگورویگن ولی من بیشتربخاطرساختاردرسنامه ای که داره دوستش ندارم


دقیقا منم همین مشکلو باهاش دارم
واسه پایه اول آبی کانون میزنم بعد آیکیو
پیشو ندارم مجبورم از الگو بزنم :Yahoo (117):

----------


## maryam13

> دقیقا منم همین مشکلو باهاش دارم
> واسه پایه اول آبی کانون میزنم بعد آیکیو
> پیشو ندارم مجبورم از الگو بزنم


الگو کتاب بدی نیست

----------


## Mysterious

> الگو کتاب بدی نیست


نه اتفاقا کتاب خوبیه ولی من دوسش ندارم :Yahoo (21): 
مثلا میگفتم تستای آیکیو سخته و اینا ولی نشستم یه دور فصل اول دومو کامل حل کردم دیدم نه انقدم غول نیست سوالاش با استناد کتابه ولی بالعکس الگو همش میفرسته سراغ درسنامه :Yahoo (117):

----------


## maryam13

> نه اتفاقا کتاب خوبیه ولی من دوسش ندارم
> مثلا میگفتم تستای آیکیو سخته و اینا ولی نشستم یه دور فصل اول دومو کامل حل کردم دیدم نه انقدم غول نیست سوالاش با استناد کتابه ولی بالعکس الگو همش میفرسته سراغ درسنامه


بنظر من زیست رو نباید گیر بدی مبحثی بخونی وتست بزنی باید کلمه به کلمه کتاب رو حفظ باشی تکنیک های طرح تست رضا امیر عالیه و باید ازمون جامع زد اگه به کنکورای اخیر نگاه  کنی اکثر تست های ای کیو و الگو و... رو جزئیات تمرکز کردن  درصورتی که کنکور از یه فصل حتی ممکنه سوال نیاد و ترکیب کنه با سایر فصلا بهترین تستا هم ازمونای گزینه2گاجوقلم چیو سنجش (جامع هاش) هستن  پس درگیر نکات ترکیبی که تو کتاب ها شدن خوب نیست درگیر مطالب و نکته های خارج از کتاب خوب نیست و تستایی هم که خارج از کتاب بوده یه گزینشون با رد گزینه راحت حل میشن

----------


## Mysterious

> بنظر من زیست رو نباید گیر بدی مبحثی بخونی وتست بزنی باید کلمه به کلمه کتاب رو حفظ باشی تکنیک های طرح تست رضا امیر عالیه و باید ازمون جامع زد اگه به کنکورای اخیر نگاه  کنی اکثر تست های ای کیو و الگو و... رو جزئیات تمرکز کردن  درصورتی که کنکور از یه فصل حتی ممکنه سوال نیاد و ترکیب کنه با سایر فصلا بهترین تستا هم ازمونای گزینه2گاجوقلم چیو سنجش (جامع هاش) هستن  پس درگیر نکات ترکیبی که تو کتاب ها شدن خوب نیست درگیر مطالب و نکته های خارج از کتاب خوب نیست و تستایی هم که خارج از کتاب بوده یه گزینشون با رد گزینه راحت حل میشن


بله حق با شماس :Yahoo (8): 
دیروز تازه شروع کردم اخه یکم مونده دستم راه بیفته به تستای جامع :Yahoo (83):

----------


## Saturn8

Perfection!!!

----------


## DOCTOR SARA79

مریم مارو فراموش کردی دیگه :Yahoo (101):

----------

